# got some glucose powder. what do I do with it



## slow (Jun 2, 2003)

when is pure glucose (dextrose monohydrate) good to use. I dont know the glycemic index of it  does it make a good alternative to brown rice, oatmeal. or is not slow burning at all.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

Dextrose is NOT a slow burner.  Most use it for a PWO Insulin spike mixed with their protein.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

Like Jodi said, the only reason I see for it in a diet would be for a post workout shake to drive protein and creatine into your muscles.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 2, 2003)

GI rating for glucose (dextrose) is 85. Like what's been said above, only take post workout.

TJ


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TJohn *_
> GI rating for glucose (dextrose) is 85. Like what's been said above, only take post workout.
> 
> TJ



Where'd you get that from John?

There are two indexes - one using white bread, the other using glucose as the standard.

On the glucose standard, obviously it's 100, and on the white bread index, i'd expect glucose to actually be higher than white bread (which is 100 on that scale).


----------

